# Hi new in this site needing advice.



## MarriedLatina60

My name is Maria del mar I'm 60 years old, married whit my husband for 32 years. Well 2 weeks ago he ask me that he wanted me to start sleeping whit other men he said he wanted to be a cuckold that would be so hot for him. I didn't know how to respond to him for this crazy idea of his... so I just said that I will think about it. Any advice should i doit try one time? any couple whit experience that can advice would help Thanks


----------



## Tilted 1

Noooooo...


----------



## Tilted 1

Read.... https://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/435623-threesome-marriage.html


----------



## Tilted 1

And this....
https://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladie...ife-understanding-maybe-tmi.html?nojs=1#links


----------



## EleGirl

My advice is to tell him no. 

This is a fetish that very often leads to the end of the marriage. Why? Well ask him how he's going feel when you fall in love with one of the other guys because it's very likely to happen.

There is another issue that is also related to this fetish. Sometimes, when a guy is cheating or wants to cheat, he will talk his wife into engaging in cuckold activities. Why? Because once you are compromised, he can claim that you have no right to object to him sleeping with other women because you are a cheating wife. It's a "nice" little trick used to manipulate. 

If my husband asked me to engage sleeping with other men for his fantasies, I'd tell him no and I very well might consider divorce. Any man who wants to force me into cheapening myself does not have my best interests in mind.


----------



## Tilted 1

And this ...
https://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-m...ckold-porn-what-should-i-do.html?nojs=1#links


Most marriages won't hold up, it will be it death.


----------



## EleGirl

I just thought of another scenario that we see from time to time here when a wife gives into doing this fantasy. After she starts having sex with other men, even though her husband pushed her into it, her husband becomes very jealous and start holding it against her for sleeping with other men.


----------



## oceanbreeze

I would tell your husband no. You two can explore it by dressing up as different people or he may be having a late mid-life crisis, but if he's insistent then that means he has someone in mind already that he wants and just wants your permission. If this happens, quickly get all your monetary/investments into order to start separation/divorce proceedings. 

I mean, why after 30+ years of happy marriage, would he bring up a fantasy to put into reality? He is so confident about your marriage will survive anything? You must also think of diseases. If you bring in another person if that person is diseased or young enough to become pregnant. 

For this, I would suggest speaking with him to explore it but also tell him no. If he further wants to push, then push for a marriage counselor to quickly get this sorted out.


----------



## Diana7

Absolutely not. Adultery will always end in tears. I would be pretty angry with my husband for even wanting to put me in that position, and I would certainly question whether I wanted to stay married to a man who thought that was ok.


----------



## Tilted 1

And this is asking for trouble!


----------



## MarriedLatina60

Thanks for the advice will talk to him to see if he changes his mind


----------



## FalCod

Another vote for no. A simple, emphatic, not open for debate "no".


----------



## Diana7

MarriedLatina60 said:


> Thanks for the advice will talk to him to see if he changes his mind



Whether he changes his mind or not is irrelevant if you refuse. I cant believe a man would ask this of his wife. So disrespectful and unloving.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

This is the absolute wrong way for teaching him how to respect you... if you do agree to this in any form you will choose to lessen your value in your relationship.

If he has lost his way this does not mean you should join him.


----------



## Tilted 1

MarriedLatina60 said:


> Thanks for the advice will talk to him to see if he changes his mind


All of this does is cheapens you, and your marriage. Just as well get divorce first then become the sex toy. You may as well get something for 32 yrs to show for it. Or Because of the thought it turns something on in you.


----------



## MattMatt

MarriedLatina60 said:


> Thanks for the advice will talk to him to see if he changes his mind


 @MarriedLatina60 If I were you, I'd seek out legal advice to make sure of your legal position.

Are you in the USA?


----------

